# NIS/RCMP make drug bust at Shilo



## Shamrock (24 Aug 2006)

http://www.forces.gc.ca (Boilerplate)

Two Charged With Drug Cultivation
CFNIS (WR) 2006-06 - August 22, 2006

CFB SHILO, MAN. - After a joint investigation by the Canadian Forces National Investigation Service (CFNIS) and the RCMP, with assistance of local military police, charges have been laid in relation to drug cultivation in the vicinity of the base.

Jeffrey Dwayne Riley has been charged under Section 5(2), trafficking in a substance, of the Controlled Drugs and Substances Act (CDSA), and Section 7 (2)(b), production of a substance, of the CDSA. A warrant for arrest has been issued for Thomas Edward Borecky. Neither accused has any known affiliation to the CF or the Department of National Defence (DND) and no military personnel are believed to have been involved.

An investigation was launched after military police with the CFB Shilo detachment received a complaint of suspicious activity in the base training area. Further investigation by the NIS drug enforcement team and the RCMP revealed two marihuana-grow operations along the Assiniboine River, one located on DND property.

Both grow operations  including more than 275 marihuana plants with an estimated street value of more than $400,000  were destroyed.

The NIS is an independent military police unit with the mandate to investigate serious and sensitive matters in relation to National Defence property, DND employees and CF personnel serving in Canada and around the world.

- 30 -


BZ to the meatheads.  They may not be kicking down doors in the shacks because some troop things he smelt something funny, but this goes a long way towards cleaning up society as a whole.


----------



## The_Falcon (24 Aug 2006)

Lets hope that if/when the media sniffs this out that it is made abudantly clear these two retards have absolutely *NO* connection to the CF, and that *NO* CF members were involved.


----------



## snowy (24 Aug 2006)

The media will definitely have all of their four paws on this one. ;D


----------



## PPCLI Guy (25 Aug 2006)

Then again, it is the second....


 ;D


----------



## Trinity (25 Aug 2006)

And you wonder why patrols get lost?

Walking in the field and you stumble on a marijuana plantation?

I don't know if the troops would be trying to smoke it.. or dumping kit out
of their ruck sacks to take it home!!!  

Just kidding.  We all know the correct answer is to burn it in a bonfire and stand downwind.

Oh wait.. I mean report to the authorities.


----------



## harry8422 (3 Oct 2006)

i personally hate drugs i mean the recruiter clearly states that when you sign up there is zero tolerance for drugs in the military if it were my way if you get caught after that your out no secend chances..................pro patria


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (3 Oct 2006)

Did you read the preceding posts? The perpetrators had no connection with the military.


----------



## Trinity (3 Oct 2006)

harry8422 said:
			
		

> i personally hate drugs i mean the recruiter clearly states that when you sign up there is zero tolerance for drugs in the military if it were my way if you get caught after that your out no secend chances..................pro patria



 : :


----------



## FredDaHead (3 Oct 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> We all know the correct answer is to burn it in a bonfire and stand downwind.



Can I quote you on that if I ever get charged for something like it?


----------



## patrick666 (4 Oct 2006)

Growing marijuana on DND property? I guess they took that whole "the most obvious spot to grow is the least obvious" philosophy way too seriously. I would have liked to see their faces if they were in the middle of harvesting and a patrol came through, full gear and weapons.


----------



## Trinity (4 Oct 2006)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> Can I quote you on that if I ever get charged for something like it?



Nope.. cause you're taking my post out of context....

Just like most people do with the bible   ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Oct 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Nope.. cause you're taking my post out of context....
> 
> Just like most people do with the bible   ;D



They burn the bible and stand downwind?


----------



## Trinity (4 Oct 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> They burn the bible and stand downwind?



Doesn't everyone?!


----------



## Klc (4 Oct 2006)

Inspiration by Inhalation?

[Edit: See above posts]


----------



## chrisf (4 Oct 2006)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> Growing marijuana on DND property? I guess they took that whole "the most obvious spot to grow is the least obvious" philosophy way too seriously. I would have liked to see their faces if they were in the middle of harvesting and a patrol came through, full gear and weapons.



Wouldn't be the first time... or the second time...


----------



## Trinity (4 Oct 2006)

Back in 98 Meaford we came across hunters... they had a camp set up with lights.

Only problem was.. they actually HAD ammunition.  So our officer
wouldn't let us go near them and kick them off  :


----------



## 3rd Herd (4 Oct 2006)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> I would have liked to see their faces if they were in the middle of harvesting and a patrol came through, full gear and weapons.



Unfortunately, many outdoor and indoor grow ops have varying degrees of "security" devices to prevent either accidental discovery or rip off. A patrol is not much good with blank ammo when facing the real thing, eh.


----------



## harry8422 (4 Oct 2006)

well said


----------



## Bigmac (4 Oct 2006)

What better place for a civie to start a grow op but on DND land. Less likely other civies will be looking for their secret stash and we don't actively look for pot plants while in the training areas. Mind you it would sure give a different meaning to "smokin' and jokin"! If you have soldiers packing more snacks than kit on FTX keep an eye on them!


----------



## charlesm (4 Oct 2006)

You should try Ft. Lewis, as part of the safety briefing they explain what to do when you come across a Meth Lab out in the training area. Over 5 days and 3 patrols we came across 2 old and one active.


----------



## Trinity (4 Oct 2006)

charlesm said:
			
		

> You should try Ft. Lewis, as part of the safety briefing they explain what to do when you come across a Meth Lab out in the training area. Over 5 days and 3 patrols we came across 2 old and one active.



EASY to fix

Any meth lab in the field becomes an automatic free fire zone!!!

2 section, buidling to your front, on your own time, rapid rate, go on!!!!


----------



## TN2IC (4 Oct 2006)

charlesm said:
			
		

> You should try Ft. Lewis, as part of the safety briefing they explain what to do when you come across a Meth Lab out in the training area. Over 5 days and 3 patrols we came across 2 old and one active.



Pardon my english, that's retarded!


----------



## FastEddy (5 Oct 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Pardon my english, that's retarded!




What part is retarded, or do you mean unbelievable ?, please explain.


----------



## Shamrock (5 Oct 2006)

SwiftEddy, I think he means the frequency they encountered the labs.  Three patrols in a military training area encountered three labs.  Makes one wonder about many things.

Sarcasm:Subtlety ratio was too low, so I'll recast my statement.
Meth labs are notoriously explosive, hence my attempt at humor by saying it was dangerous to approach with pyro.  One penflare could do as well as an entire section.  I thought this was a well understood point, and so thought to build on the padre's humor by calling it exceptionally unsafe, thus retarded.  I failed to boresight the joke gun.


----------



## 3rd Herd (5 Oct 2006)

Your Penance Trinity is to recite your signature block 100 times ;D


----------



## The_Falcon (5 Oct 2006)

And besides it would be the engineers who get to dispose of the lab.


----------



## medicineman (5 Oct 2006)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, many outdoor and indoor grow ops have varying degrees of "security" devices to prevent either accidental discovery or rip off. A patrol is not much good with blank ammo when facing the real thing, eh.



Don't laugh - IIRC a patrol during an ARCON (last year I think) came across one, with only blank ammo...they kind of made themselves one with the plants until people with REAL bullets arrived.

MM


----------



## Dissident (8 Oct 2006)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Don't laugh - IIRC a patrol during an ARCON (last year I think) came across one, with only blank ammo...they kind of made themselves one with the plants until people with REAL bullets arrived.
> 
> MM



Yeah, but "They" don't know that. Just take off the BFA and load a cleaning rod! Single action, but a cleaning rod at close range must be pretty nasty...

(I am oh so kidding)


----------



## KaptKain (19 Dec 2006)

harry8422 said:
			
		

> i personally hate drugs i mean the recruiter clearly states that when you sign up there is zero tolerance for drugs in the military if it were my way if you get caught after that your out no secend chances..................pro patria



I agree that there is no tolernace of drugs in the CF. But I know alot more troops who should be smoking whacky tobaccy rather then drinking the bottle. At least the whacky doesnt make ya violent from what I have seen some peeps do after a exercise.


----------



## DFW2T (19 Dec 2006)

harry8422 said:
			
		

> i personally hate drugs i mean the recruiter clearly states that when you sign up there is zero tolerance for drugs in the military if it were my way if you get caught after that your out no secend chances..................pro patria


How noble......

moderaters.do you have an ass kissing smiley thing????


----------



## FastEddy (27 Dec 2006)

DFW2T said:
			
		

> How noble......
> 
> moderaters.do you have an *** kissing smiley thing????




What a Charming Chap, would your reply have been the same if "Trinity" had wrote the quote.

I guess your in favour of a 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, chance, I wonder why that might be ?.

I guess also, that's the reason why there are Drugs in the Shacks. Next you'll be considering asking for clean needles to be supplied.

With regard to Smileys, maybe the Mod's might also consider one for "Jerks".


----------



## Elwood (27 Dec 2006)

An example of what happens when you stand downwind of a drug bust and burn:

http://media.putfile.com/reporting_weed


----------



## Yrys (27 Dec 2006)

I'm not sure it's a real video, because the soldiers, with only scarfs on, 
don't seem to be affected....


----------



## Trinity (27 Dec 2006)

its not


----------



## Yrys (27 Dec 2006)

Continuing hijack

On the subject of burning drugs plants, I was wondering...

When its was in the news a few months ago that soldiers had effects
while burning the weeds plants, I was asking my civil brain
if gaz masks woulg have help... 

...as I don't know how or with what produce they work...


----------



## Shamrock (27 Dec 2006)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> With regard to Smileys, maybe the Mod's might also consider one for "Jerks".



Any one going to land a C5 on this opening?

Seriously though, Yrys, the gas mask itself will provide a seal against the smoke but I can't vouch for the filter.  I imagine there's a CBRNN filter out there somewhere (the second N is narcotic)


----------



## Klc (27 Dec 2006)

There is a classification of civvie filters for "organic vapours" - I'd imagine this would fit the bill.


----------



## Gunner98 (27 Dec 2006)

I guess the Brandon Univ Zoology department had it right when they wrote,
"Natural mixed-grass  prairie and aspen parkland can be found on the pasture land, ACWMA (Assiniboine Corridor Wildlife Management Area); the Yellow Quill Prairie and CFB Shilo.

http://www.brandonu.ca/zoology/aweme%20bioblitz/History.htm


----------



## DFW2T (28 Dec 2006)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> What a Charming Chap, would your reply have been the same if "Trinity" had wrote the quote.
> 
> I guess your in favour of a 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, chance, I wonder why that might be ?.
> 
> ...


WTF are you implying.......who said anything about 2nd, 3rd, 4th or 5th chances.  It sounds like you are implying that I'm a dopesmoker????  Are you ...please elaborate.
   
I'm saying that we all know the rules and regs on this topic....he doesn't need to stand on his soapbox and preach to the choir.   

As for smiley things I can think of a more fitting  one than a "jerk"  for you!  You're  a twit.


----------



## FastEddy (28 Dec 2006)

DFW2T said:
			
		

> WTF are you implying.......who said anything about 2nd, 3rd, 4th or 5th chances.  It sounds like you are implying that I'm a dopesmoker????  Are you ...please elaborate.
> 
> I'm saying that we all know the rules and regs on this topic....he doesn't need to stand on his soapbox and preach to the choir.
> 
> As for smiley things I can think of a more fitting  one than a "jerk"  for you!  You're  a twit.




your reply definitely suggested that you were not in favour of "the door for 1st Offenses", therefore one would obviously presume you would be in favour of a more lenient approach. The number of chances are immaterial. Of course I'm not impling your a dopesmoker

As to your reasoning for such, does leave one wondering why?. Whether its been said over and over and everybody knows the Rules and Regs., it still obviously isn't enough. If anyone wants to stand on a soap box and preach it, he dossent deserve to be slam'd and called a ... licker..

I also see you skirted the question, " if Trinity had posted the comment" ?.


----------



## Scott (28 Dec 2006)

Enough willy wagging, stick to the topic at hand.


----------



## Shamrock (28 Dec 2006)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> I guess your in favour of a 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, chance, I wonder why that might be ?.
> 
> I guess also, that's the reason why there are Drugs in the Shacks. Next you'll be considering asking for clean needles to be supplied.



This is some pretty bizarre logic.  And yes, you are very strongly implying that DFW2T is a user.

I don't think that drugs are in the shacks because of people's attitudes towards one another.  I think they're there for several reasons: including lack of respect of the law, lack of respect for the dangers of narcotics use, failure to enforce the law, general or willing ignorance, and lack of respect for law enforcement.  This is not a comprehensive list by far, nor do I advertise it as being correct.

How common is drug use in the shacks?  I've only once encountered it while doing a garrison duty about nine years ago.  MP's were called and the situation was remedied very quickly.  Now, with smoking being banned inside buildings, surely it must be easier to spot the users?  Congregations of individuals at a smoke pit with only one or two of them smoking a home rolled cigarette; individuals smoking in unusual or out-of-the-way locations; individuals who don't regularly smoke dipping out on an odd schedule (weekends, etc.); an individual or several individuals smoking in a car on a warm or dry day. 

Fasteddy, why don't you do us who have a genuine interest in stopping drug use in the CF a favor.  Instead of firing sabot fingers at someone who doesn't tolerate an ass-kissing attitude, educate us on signs and symptoms of drug use, our actions up to and including calling law enforcement.  I've witnessed outside the CF several methods of concealing substance abuse but fear posting them would be misconstrued by some moron an admission of guilt.


----------



## GUNS (28 Dec 2006)

I believe in the phrase " your first and last mistake ". Sometimes a person needs a good dose of reality before they see the correct course to follow. The majority of the time they change for the better, not all, but a good few. The number of soldiers charged for dope related offences from Apr05 to Mar06 is small (2%) compared to those charged with drunkenness (6.5%). I wonder if the two are related? Alcohol has a way of lowering ones defences when it comes to staying on the straight and narrow. Dope pushers know when people are at their weakest( drunk) and will use it to entice people to try a " toke". 
No matter from what direction you address this dope issue, the end result is that ,it is wrong. If time and personnel were available I would interview those charged with drug use and try to find out why using drugs is more important than a career in the military. This may already be part of C&P, if it is then the military has an opportunity to correct a very public problem.


----------



## Shamrock (28 Dec 2006)

GUNS said:
			
		

> I would interview those charged with drug use and try to find out why using drugs is more important than a career in the military.



That's a very powerful statement and one I hope to never have to use, but you had better believe I will if the situation arises.  However, there are those who just don't understand the ramifications of their actions.

A concern I've had for a while extends beyond the drug use by the soldiers -- it is the criminal element these users introduce to the CF.  The minute they participate in the crime, they give the criminals a backdoor to the CF.


----------



## GUNS (29 Dec 2006)

The old saying " foot in the door " is appropriate here. You are correct in suggesting that drug use may open the door for other rule infractions. It is not incorrect to say that some soldiers would do anything to keep their drug use private. Stealing or passing on information to drug suppliers is not out of reason. Hope it never expands to that level, that's why I would like to see an aggressive approach to nipping this in the bud. The CF does not deserve this s**t, not now-not ever.


----------

